
Show HN: Language Health – Compare programming language health over time - mcrowe
https://www.languagehealth.com
======
mcrowe
Like you, I spend a lot of time analyzing the programming language ecosystem.
I created LanguageHealth to help me figure out which languages are growing or
dying.

I hope you find it helpful!

